

2010's biggest IT security SNAFUs  - labboy
https://www.networkworld.com/news/2010/120210-security-snafus.html?hpg1=bn

======
jodrellblank
On the one side: People's private information spread over the internet, big
scandal.

On the other side: Facebook doing well these days.

:/

